# JBL AquaBasis Plus



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

you need to cover it with gravel, otherwise you will get mess. 
For a 5gallon i would use ADA amazonia or EBi gold plant substrate. 
Aquabasis consist of micronutrients only and is a single step up from plain gravel. next step would be dirted tank while final step in substrate upgrade is active substrates than contains macronutrients and PH buffer capacities.
for such a small tank it is a nobrainer to go with the best option available. 
5L ebigold package costs like 25eur.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Botanic said:


> To me the picture on the package looks as if it's ok to use the AquaBasis Plus as the only substrate:
> https://www.jbl.de/?lang=en&mod=products&func=detail&id=2348#details


Check the FAQ on this page you posted.
They recommend capping this with another of their products. JBL Manado?


----------



## Botanic (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.
If it will be messy and not any good with the AquaBasis Plus without spending more money to get a big bag of their Manado product, I might as well try and sell the whole bucket.
Hopefully I will find someone setting up a bigger tank in the need of a JBL ProFlora Start or AquaBasis Plus.

The ProFlora Start contains 100 ml of JBL Ferropol and 10 ml of JBL Ferropol 24.
If I can't find a buyer I can always use those.


----------

